# I poop in a bucket



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Really cool video and song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Instant classic and a great video.


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

hot chicks, rafts, and pooping in buckets. the perfect rating video


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

ha, i liked this one


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Classic


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sleepless said:


> Classic


Yes, Classic!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

More than ever before, this makes me want a raft.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So according to my earlier post I must have first listened to that song 17 hours ago. In that seventeen hours I've sung "I poop in a bucket" at least 3 dozen times and I keep getting funny looks from my coworkers...


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

elkhaven said:


> So according to my earlier post I must have first listened to that song 17 hours ago. In that seventeen hours I've sung "I poop in a bucket" at least 3 dozen times and I keep getting funny looks from my coworkers...


 It is a catchy tune


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*sadly...*

I'm at work and I can't listen to it. Is it anything like Patty Smith's "Pissin In a River?"


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Naw, much more "lively" you'll have to check it out when the man gets his fingers off your pulse.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

love it!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Classic!
Brings to mind several songs from the river days.

We need a music thread!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

elkhaven said:


> Naw, much more "lively" you'll have to check it out when the man gets his fingers off your pulse.


Damn the man!!


----------



## snow hole (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to play this song on the river for years then recorded it for a friends wedding and it has grown since then. all the people in this song are real hahaha. poop in a bucket 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z38pVqiCnsY


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

snow hole said:


> I used to play this song on the river for years then recorded it for a friends wedding and it has grown since then. all the people in this song are real hahaha. poop in a bucket 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z38pVqiCnsY


Another hit, I like the montage style of this one, I watched your lower Salmon video a few times before our lower trip this year, it's fun seeing some of the rapids at higher water than when we were there. I hate to be that guy, but Clarks Fork is a Yellowstone tributary, your shots on Fang and Tumbleweed are on the Clark Fork, different river.


----------

